# PS Vita uses AMOLED Screen Technology



## Satangel (Nov 19, 2011)

Some new details regarding the PS Vita screen have emerged including the manufacturer and screen technology.

A report from a Korean newspaper reveals that the Playstation Vita uses Samsung's AMOLED screen technology. Samsung are also confirmed to be manufacturing the screens for Sony. If you are unaware of the terminology AMOLED basically means the screen uses an advanced colouring technique, basically the colours on the PS Vita screen will be very vivid and bright.







*So that means the PS Vita will include a 5 inch 960x540 AMOLED touchscreen.*

Some products such as the Samsung Galaxy Tablet also use Samsung's AMOLED technology.

Source


----------



## emigre (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks so purty.


----------



## Ace (Nov 19, 2011)

so long, pure black colors on my Sony games....
Ah, well, whatever.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 19, 2011)

Isn't this very old news?


----------



## Santee (Nov 19, 2011)

What? I thought they said it was going to be an OLED screen or was that just a rumor?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 19, 2011)

F*ck yes.
I saw the amoled on the samsung galaxy S, damn that was beautiful.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> Isn't this very old news?


No, Sony said OLED but not AMOLED.


----------



## Fat D (Nov 19, 2011)

Last time I checked, OLED displays still had the issue of a fairly fast discoloration, has this been fixed yet? Also, most commercial AMOLED implementations only had a limited set of colored subpixels, unlike LCDs which usually have every pixel trichromatic.


----------



## Sülf (Nov 19, 2011)

The screen is still OLED



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *AMOLED* (*active-matrix organic light-emitting diode*) is a display technology for use in mobile devices and televisions. OLED describes a specific type of thin-film display technology in which organic compounds form the electroluminescent material, and active matrix refers to the technology behind the addressing of pixels.


----------



## zygie (Nov 19, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> so long, pure black colors on my Sony games....
> Ah, well, whatever.


Aren't LCDs the ones that can't produce "true blacks" because they still let the backlight pass through a filter?


----------



## Windaga (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, awesome. My friend and I just got Samsung Galaxy SII phones, and the Super AMOLED screens look beautiful. Great news.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2011)

In short this means that the Vita will be 100% playable even in the middle of a well-lit desert, which is always a good thing. We don't want another GBA Classic, do we? That console, as much as it was awesome, was hard to play on even when you were standing at the very centere of the sun itself. You'd expect Nintendo to know those things after GB Light... Thank God for GBA SP and SP mk.2.


----------



## Fat D (Nov 19, 2011)

zygie said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > so long, pure black colors on my Sony games....
> ...


Indeed they are. That is the main selling point of Plasma Display Panels, after all.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> In short this means that the Vita will be 100% playable even in the middle of a well-lit desert, which is always a good thing. We don't want another GBA Classic, do we? That console, as much as it was awesome, was hard to play on even when you were standing at the very centere of the sun itself. You'd expect Nintendo to know those things after GB Light... Thank God for GBA SP and SP mk.2.


No glare on the screen...?! O:

F*CK YES AMAZING


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > In short this means that the Vita will be 100% playable even in the middle of a well-lit desert, which is always a good thing. We don't want another GBA Classic, do we? That console, as much as it was awesome, was hard to play on even when you were standing at the very centere of the sun itself. You'd expect Nintendo to know those things after GB Light... Thank God for GBA SP and SP mk.2.
> ...



Pretty much. As opposed to a standard backlight, AMOLED screens are composed of organic LED's representing individual pixels, hence they don't need to be backlit. Moreover, those LED's can vary in light intensity, producing "real colours" and "real black and white". These drain the battery of course, but the effect is quite stunning.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2011)

purdy purdy purdy!


----------



## Windaga (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the same exact screen that's on the SII, but there is still some glare on with the Super AMOLED. It's incredibly minimal when compared to other devices, but it is still there. It's still kind of hard to use in the sun unless you max out the brightness. The phone has auto lighting, so it's usually not a problem, but I imagine you'll have to manually adjust the brightness on the Vita - unless they said something to the contrary. Either way though, the screen on the SII is stunning, so if it's the same one, it's welcome addition.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2011)

The Vita is shaping up to be a very, very beautiful machine. Mm-Hm.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 20, 2011)

It may not be glare-free, but the reduction of the current glare problems is very welcoming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> It may not be glare-free, but the reduction of the current glare problems is very welcoming.



There are no glare-free screens. As long as you can "play" in sunlight without any gymnastics, I can't really think of anything "better" they could've done. This is pretty much the only "beef" I have againts some portables - when the screen is unreadable in sunlight, it's not really a protable, is it? The idea is to carry the device around, isn't it?

I know AMOLED displays are readable in sunlight - not perfect, but good enough to tell who's an enemy and where's a door in games, and that's a reason to worship devices which use such screens.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

So the screen has the same resolution like that of samsung products like smartphones and tablets.

Edit: What I'm typing is that Sony fans will still buy the PSP Vita even without the AMOLED screen resolution.  AMOLED screen is a good touch but it just makes the handheld be compare to the smartphone, Xperia PLAY.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 20, 2011)

this makes it even more mobile. i had this issue with the ds screen alot. hardware and sony is always 100% compatible.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I hope for Matte screen-filters for the Vita.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice. AMOLED screens are great, should be a nice addition to the device. Although I personally rarely have problems with the screens on my PSP or DS.


----------



## relminator (Nov 21, 2011)

My sister's Samsung Galaxy S AMOLED screen looks amazing!  

Woot!


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 21, 2011)

What about Super AMOLED like the screen my Samsung Epic has? 

EDIT: From what I gathered, AMOLED screens aren't really visible in sunlight but Super AMOLED screens are. I think.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 21, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> What about Super AMOLED like the screen my Samsung Epic has?
> 
> EDIT: From what I gathered, AMOLED screens aren't really visible in sunlight but Super AMOLED screens are. I think.


As long as there's an improvement over current LCD technology in glare reduction, I'm sold


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 21, 2011)

I can already see so many people playing Vitas here (PSPs are ubiquitous).

Still with Samsung (and other companies - Nokia?) widely using AMOLED screen on mobiles and always improving on them (now you have Super AMOLED Plus), this is not really shocking if it were true.

I'll wait for Sony to give official word on this though.


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 22, 2011)

Super AMOLED or Super AMOLED Plus, that is the question.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 24, 2011)

w00t, just like my Nexus S.


----------



## Vinnymac (Nov 27, 2011)

New screen technology is nice and all...but I don't really care if my screen looks pretty when the content is crappy. I am hoping to see quality games released for the vita. The iPhone app store for games is full of trashware. (yes you can find decent games, but a game that can entertain you for 2 minutes does not mean it has quality) I just hope our old pals Nintendo and Sony don't think they can get away with that bullsh*t.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm throwing money at my screen, and nothing's happening... 
I even chucked my 3DS at it and then it broke. :'(


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sony Singapore still has it as OLED. Weird.


----------



## rook2King (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome. Hopefully this doesn't jack the price up even more though.


----------



## dhusui (Dec 8, 2011)

I never heard such thing that Sony is going to use Samsung's AMOLED screen. Even in official site says OLED screen is gonna be used.
I wonder where they got this info.


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 9, 2011)

It comes out in two months from now and I have seen nothing on the US playstation site about this.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 9, 2011)

This is exciting news. Still want to actually play one to see if I want it. I have steered clear of the PSP, but this might sway me from the N handhelds.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2011)

dhusui said:


> I never heard such thing that Sony is going to use Samsung's AMOLED screen. Even in official site says OLED screen is gonna be used.
> I wonder where they got this info.


They said they got it from


> *A report from a Korean newspaper* reveals that the Playstation Vita uses Samsung's AMOLED screen technology.


I'm definetely calling fake on this, Sony already said it's OLED, doesn't seem they will be changing their mind.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> dhusui said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard such thing that Sony is going to use Samsung's AMOLED screen. Even in official site says OLED screen is gonna be used.
> ...


Samsung is a Korean company, it would make sense. Plus OLED doesn't rule out Samsung's AMOLED screen, it's still a type of OLED.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 11, 2011)

Terminator02 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > dhusui said:
> ...


But Sony would rather proudly declare AMOLED, right?

I don't think it's real. Every Sony here still has it as OLED. Perhaps the AMOLED is for another device.


----------



## MattiasAndersson (Dec 12, 2011)

I think its real. Samsungs AMOLED screens look amazing and this is the best option in my opinion.
Just try out the Samsung Galaxy S2 or the new Galaxy Nexus and you'll see.

AMOLED is a kind of OLED, so Sonys statement is still true. 
If I'm not mistaken, OLED has some power consumption issues that AMOLED solves.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

MattiasAndersson said:


> I think its real. Samsungs AMOLED screens look amazing and this is the best option in my opinion.
> Just try out the Samsung Galaxy S2 or the new Galaxy Nexus and you'll see.
> 
> AMOLED is a kind of OLED, so Sonys statement is still true.
> If I'm not mistaken, OLED has some power consumption issues that AMOLED solves.


But they would of stated it as AMOLED, not OLED to make it sound even better to get more people excited.


----------



## prowler (Dec 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> But they would of stated it as AMOLED, not OLED to make it sound even better to get more people excited.


AMOLED is better than OLED though so there is no shame in bragging about it.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 12, 2011)

It is OLED not AMOLED like my phone.  The price would be way higher if it were AMOLED.

_5-inch (130 mm) *OLED* capacitive touchscreen in the center of the device._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Vita#Hardware

I know wiki isnt the best source but this info is literally everywhere.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > But they would of stated it as AMOLED, not OLED to make it sound even better to get more people excited.
> ...


I didnt say there is shame in bragging about it, I said that they WOULD brag about it if it were true.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 12, 2011)

MattiasAndersson said:


> I think its real. Samsungs AMOLED screens look amazing and this is the best option in my opinion.
> Just try out the Samsung Galaxy S2 or the new Galaxy Nexus and you'll see.
> 
> *AMOLED is a kind of OLED*, so Sonys statement is still true.
> If I'm not mistaken, OLED has some power consumption issues that AMOLED solves.


AMOLED is an improvement of OLED. It is also more costly.

Think about it, 

let's say I have a 40" TV and then I replace it with a 46", would I still say I have 40?

That's why I say it may not be true. Sony would proudly declare it AMOLED.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 12, 2011)

Does this mean I will have plant in my games console?


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2011)

knobydobs said:


> Does this mean I will have plant in my games console?


No.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 12, 2011)

Veho said:


> knobydobs said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean I will have plant in my games console?
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 12, 2011)

Terminator02 said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > knobydobs said:
> ...


ok i misinterprated organic as a meaning of lifeform or plant matter


----------

